# 1964 GTO auto to manual conversion



## sim (Sep 28, 2013)

Hello,

I am planning to convert my 1964 GTO automatic car to a 4 speed manual shift. 
The car is going under a frame off restoration. The frame is blasted and "clean" so i am able to work on the frame easily.
Are there some changes on the frame i have to do? 

thanks
simon


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

sim said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am planning to convert my 1964 GTO automatic car to a 4 speed manual shift.
> The car is going under a frame off restoration. The frame is blasted and "clean" so i am able to work on the frame easily.
> ...


I think the crossmember and mounting holes are the same, but don't quote me on that. Original Parts Group catalog shows the crossmember to be the same on the '64-'67 convertibles with another for '64-'72 Hardtops. So I would assume you will have no problem there.

What you will need is to weld the tab on the frame where the clutch bellcrank attaches opposite the ball that gets screwed into your block. I suspect you may need to have your engine/block in position with your parts on hand to do this and get it positioned correctly on the frame. Most all Pontiac parts suppliers have these parts available. OPG is often times higher priced than other suppliers. Check the Ames on-line catalog, as well as other suppliers. The 4-speed route is not inexpensive -but more fun to drive.:thumbsup:


----------



## RunninLeMans (Apr 3, 2014)

The crossmember is the same if you're going from the 2-speed auto to a Muncie 4-speed, the existing two tranny holes line right up. The clutch tab you'll either need to remove the wheelwell or use a hole saw to drill a hole in it to access the spot on the frame to attach the tab. I drilled the hole, it already had other holes in it. I also drilled the tab and frame and used self-tapping screws to hold it in place until I could get to a welder.


----------



## sim (Sep 28, 2013)

thank you for the answer. 

The tab on the frame is already welded on. I think someone did the conversion already some years ago. According to phs documentation it is a 2 speed car. 

here is a picture of the frame after sandblasting, 2 layers of epoxy primer and 3 layers of black topcoats.
Maybe i'll start a thread about my project. 

simon


----------

